

Sweden Solar System Photos - jsingleton
http://unop.co.uk/misc/sweden-solar-system-photos/

======
burgerstand
Slightly off-topic; I see you mentioned the Ytterby quarry. I was raised on
Resarö, and unfortunately the quarry has been filled to prevent accidents.
Don't expect cave spelunking. However, don't let this deter you from visiting:
the view from the quarry is still beautiful, the land around it still has
strange glimmering rocks lying around, Resarö (and Vaxholm island) are still
beautiful places to visit by their own, and you also have the
Vaxholmskastellet that I'd suggest you visit if you are in the area.

~~~
jsingleton
Thanks. I didn't expect much to be there which is why I did the solar system
instead. That and I couldn't pinpoint exactly where it was. Maybe next time.

